# Joint account online banking separate logins?



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I am banking with ENBD and I just made my wife joint account holder. When I asked if my wife is going to get her own login details to internet banking, he told me "no" and that she can use mine. That is strange because since ENBD ties personal online banking to mobile SMS authentication, she would need to have my mobile in order to make online transactions.

What is your experience in this regards with other banks, do they issue separate login details?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it might be prudent to have separate bank accounts....

If something happens to you, the bank account will be frozen immediately, and your wife will have no access to the funds.
Separate accounts ensures she has funds in an emergency.

it is very easy to shuffle cash between accounts online with ENBD, to allow you to maintain separate accounts.

can't answer your original question


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Funny but neither of the major bank ENBD, ADCB, NBAD, FGB offer a separate login details for the joint account holder. That means if I would be travelling, there is no way my wife can make online transactions without visiting the branch in person.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Malbec said:


> Funny but neither of the major bank ENBD, ADCB, NBAD, FGB offer a separate login details for the joint account holder. That means if I would be travelling, there is no way my wife can make online transactions without visiting the branch in person.


Joint account is still one account, therefore you will only be able to register one user and one password. But couldn't you just share the login details with her? Unless it uses electronic password dongle or OTPs via phone. As Vantage suggested, perhaps open her own account if possible, it is safer and more convenient for her anyways. 

Some banks ie RAKBank uses additional password not the other modes for online transactions, easier to carry out transactions while the other is away. In my case, since I am the "household accounts manager", my number is used to register with my spouse's banks in case of OTPs and the dongles stay at home anyways. Let her be in charge, one less thing for you to worry


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, we could share that is not a problem. The problem is when it comes to SMS OTP and I would be travelling for instance. Even NBAD which uses a token issue just one token even for joint account.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

We just had the same problem. I can access my vulcher card info but not our joint account. Super sad face.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Vulture *


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Just to update further on this subject, it looks like NBAD has got the things right. When you open a joint account with your spouse, both will be issued separate logins and separate tokens for online banking.

If there is any other bank that does the thing right like NBAD, please update this thread.


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Malbec said:


> Just to update further on this subject, it looks like NBAD has got the things right. When you open a joint account with your spouse, both will be issued separate logins and separate tokens for online banking.
> 
> If there is any other bank that does the thing right like NBAD, please update this thread.


I have a joint account with the wife in HSBC and we get separate login mechanisms. Been that way for years.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> I have a joint account with the wife in HSBC and we get separate login mechanisms. Been that way for years.


Thanks. Probably banks with IT software being developed on international level like HSBC, Standard Chartered, Citibank has got the things right in terms of joint accounts. But for ADCB, Emirates NBD personal accounts it is not possible to have two separate logins for joint account.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

We use one account, one login etc.

As doing things online are not so time critical, (i.e. we don't have to do them this second right now, what do you mean you are in a meeting) we just make sure whomever has the dongle (usually at home) and who has the registered mobile (me not at home) are talking on the phone, or on Skype, Facetime etc.

Its never been a problem for us in the last three years here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Malbec said:


> But for ADCB, Emirates NBD personal accounts it is not possible to have two separate logins for joint account.


Currently....

And a lot of that is local history, even though it's a joint account the man is in total control. Happily that is changing.


----------

